
Widely reported 45% emissions reduction necessary by 2030 actually closer to 60% - DoreenMichele
https://mobile.twitter.com/PeterBrannen1/status/1049438189918638080
======
anovikov
Why don't just accept the simple, and well-know fact that no emission
reduction is or will be possible, and CO2 emissions are going to continue
increasing, probably growing about 3x-4x by the end of the century, for as
long as there are non-renewable energy resources?

I am not a doomster, i know humankind will switch to renewable energy and is
already well on track to do that, it is possible even without any new large
scale inventions while these are coming too. It is just that after all,
mineral resources are free stuff. Free stuff is going to be used until it runs
out, or until the remaining portions of it will become too hard to get (and we
humans are very inventive when it comes to getting our hands on free stuff,
see shale revolution).

Just accept this as a fact and plan economic and social changes based on its
consequences.

Until you start simply nuking the countries which are using mineral resources,
any attempts to curb CO2 emissions mean only increasing them, as you will
decrease production of something which you probably do very efficiently (as
you are a developed nation), leaving market space for less developed, and less
efficient nation to produce same amounts of stuff, using more of the mineral
energy and producing more CO2. We humans are also highly competitive species.
We instinctively choose harming ourselves if it means harming our enemies even
more.

~~~
lern_too_spel
The world collectively regulated CFCs, so we know global scale externalities
are a solve-able problem. [https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/good-news-
about-ozone-h...](https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/good-news-about-ozone-
hole-even-better-you-think-ncna835971)

There may be some bad actors but not enough to halt gains.
[https://www.upi.com/China-to-beef-up-CFC-inspections-as-
UN-i...](https://www.upi.com/China-to-beef-up-CFC-inspections-as-UN-
investigates-illegal-emissions/3041531928505/)

